# ISTA+ or another software



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sergiio said:


> Hello ! I was wondering if I can have the ista code for my f01! Thanks for all your help!


PM sent


----------



## Peterh518 (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

love the forum. Any chance I could also receive a link for my F-48? Many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Peterh518 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> love the forum. Any chance I could also receive a link for my F-48? Many thanks


PM sent


----------



## Pajo (3 mo ago)

Hello guys,
Can somebody send me the license for ista ?
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


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ista 4.32.15 dont need extra licence


----------



## John Dwyer (18 d ago)

Where do you get the ista+ download?


----------



## John Dwyer (18 d ago)

I found it... thanks


----------



## Catman4115 (1 mo ago)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone would able to provide the itsa+ link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Catman4115 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone would able to provide the itsa+ link?


PM sent


----------



## Slick650i (11 d ago)

Can anyone send me ISTA download link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Slick650i said:


> Can anyone send me ISTA download link?


PM sent


----------

